# Strandberg vs Skervesen Shoggie DC vs Kiesel Vader



## pfizer (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm currently awaiting a JP6 in Teal Pearl for delivery, my first USA made guitar, so I will for sure be posting pics for an NGD when I get it. However, for the life of me, I cannot stop thinking about getting a headless guitar. 

Anyone here with any opinions/experience regarding the aforementioned brands in the topic? For Strandberg, I am most considering the *Boden OS 6*. 

I've recently only heard about Skervesen's *Shoggie DC* headless build. 

The new Carvin/Kiesel *Vader* line looks pretty damn sweet as well, and I've heard nice things about the *HH2 Holdsworth* models as well.

Aesthetically, the Strandberg is most pleasing to my eye but that Endurneck is still making me a little nervous. I'm liking the customization options on the Carvin and Skervesen, but they are a little overwhelming at the same time. The way the tuning pegs on the bridge are positioned also makes me a little wary, since I use the classical position when I play almost exclusively.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 19, 2015)

IMO, just based on personal preference.
Kiesel > Strandberg > Skervesen.

Options you get, you can get a full custom from Skerv. Kiesel will make you a semi-custom based on their existing models with a lot of changes besides the base design. And Strandberg has like 6 variants in the OS 6 line that you can pick from.
Skervesen > Kiesel > Strandberg

Price for what you get, I think Kiesel has them both beat. Value for the amount of stuff you get is amazing and you can spec a Kiesel to be incredibly cheap and not go wild with the specs. Strandberg is firm at $1895, and Skervesen is far more expensive.
Kiesel > Strandberg > Skervesen

The quality is consistently solid now between all 3, Skervesen had a lot of issues but seems like they're shaping up a bit. I'd wait a bit if you plan on going with them just to make sure that the spike in quality doesn't dip, in general a good rule for any custom luthier. Just keep an eye out and plan accordingly.

Kiesels are much more affordable, sell internationally so that should help you, and can be had in a super quick time frame, I'd go with them.


----------



## narad (Apr 19, 2015)

Haven't played the alternatives but personally I prefer to invest my money to support innovation (.strandberg*), rather than imitation. The thought of paying _more_ for a Skervesen than the other two though?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's not quite an apples to apples comparison with those options, though. Only the Strandberg has the Endurneck (and fan, but I guess with Skervesen you could probably get that right?) so that alone makes it a bit hard to compare. I own both Strandberg Boden(s) and a Vader 6'er and think they are both amazing guitars, haven't owned a Skervesen so I can't/won't comment there, but basically if you just want a headless 6'er I think the Kiesel Vader is a solid bet. If you want the fan and Endurneck, the choice is a bit easier to go with Strandberg, but I don't think you could go wrong either way. Personally I think both guitars are solid instruments, I play the crap out of my Strandbergs and since my Vader just arrived I am giving her some play time too, but my personal fave right now are the Bodens.

There are certainly more options for wood, finish, scale length etc. on the Vader, but if you want to go Skervesen it seems they have that too. That being said, I see a LOT of Skervesen orders land and immediately go up for sale so you can draw your own conclusions from that (poor quality, didn't like, couldn't afford it in the first place, etc.) but you are likely going to take a hit if you can even sell it at all. If your specs are TOO out there or wood/finish choices aren't popular and you end up not liking it, you're likely losing your ass on the Skervesen too. Kiesel resale isn't perfect either, for the longest time Carvin stuff was consistently fetching half to 60/70% of original price but that seems to be improving in the last couple years. Not a ton of used OS models out there so hard to say how those will do if/when folks decide to move them.  

One other item to consider is build time and communication, Carvin/Kiesel certainly seems to be on top of their game there. I ordered my Vader in February and had it in my hands by April.  There have been multiple threads on here where Skervesen owners chimed in about delays or build problems so that's one thing that would make me hesitant to deal with them for sure. Kiesel is an established company and while the build times can fluctuate if they get flooded with orders (and I'm sure they are slammed with post-NAMM orders since they had a bunch of new models this year), you WILL get your guitar and at the worst I've only seen their wait times hit like 12 weeks when I ordered.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 19, 2015)

Is the OS 6 available yet? I keep looking for info, but can't seem to find any...


----------



## pott (Apr 19, 2015)

Not available yet on the Strandberg website. I think June was announced as release date?

Wanted to see how much the OS7 would come out to EU but shipping costs are $450... wowza.

Either way; I tried a non-OS Wash(Strand)berg, and it was a really, really enjoyable guitar. Objectively; overpriced. But fun.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2015)

shadowlife said:


> Is the OS 6 available yet? I keep looking for info, but can't seem to find any...



I believe Ed said they would be out late spring or early summer, so guessing we still have some time.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the great responses guys! Very nice and detailed, and now I'm really starting to see how each choice is different.

Kiesel seems to be the way to go for me, since it's been around for a fairly long time and if I don't get too crazy with the specs, priced reasonably. The thing I'm having second thoughts about both Kiesel and Skervesen though is the resale value, although I believe Strandbergs are fairly hard to sell as well?

I'm hoping when the Boden OS 6 comes out, we can get more reviews out there. Kiesel V6 reviews are hard to come by as well, which makes it a little harder to gauge.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just buy the guitar as if you don't have intentions to sell it if it's the guitar that you want. You lose on resale for damn near everything you sell used, so if that's a factor in buying a guitar you'd be hard pressed to buy either of these options in the first place.


----------



## silent suicide (Apr 21, 2015)

I have been extremely pleased with my Shoggie. Definitely going to get another skervesen.
While on the other hand the US strandberg I had was a lemon.

Also location plays a big factor on which costs more for you.
If your in EU, the vader and OS will cost about the same as the skervesen, until they release the OS in the EU.

Jonathon summed up most of the points above.
But the build time will be rather long on the skervesen.
Carvin builds in 2 months and the OS should be purchaseable and send straight away as they should be in stock.

Any specific questions about build quality of strandberg/skervesen you can PM me


----------



## Jlang (Apr 27, 2015)

I would take my skerv over my Carvin/kiesel every day of the week, can't comment on Strandy as I have never owned one, just played them.


----------

